# Private Pond Results



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, today was purty hot :hotsun so instead of hitting the woods....Me and Logan hit the pond!!!:letsdrink We 1st hit a couple creeks round my house that were on the main roads and at 1 spot we couldn't stop catching little bream:baby After we caught a few fer bait:shedevil we hit a private pond. We were basically cricket fishing, w/ 1 line out with a bream. The bites were slow:reallycrying then the bream we had out started to take off:letsdrink Logan reeled it in and it was a nice size bass but when it came up to the shore it got off:banghead While bream fishing, Logan hauled this nicebass in off a cricket:clap










As the afternoon progressed, the bite started picking up:letsdrink We caught several nice bream just like these:::




























As I was catching some of these bream, I noticed the bass were smacking the stew outta my bobber:letsdrink Sooooooo I told Logan to put on some light top water minnow of some sort......He did and after a few casts, here is the result!!!:letsdrink










BUT::::: Even dad can catch a monster too!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink










All in all we had a great afternoon of wettin' a hook....On the way out at dark there was a lone deer in the pasture which, with my luck,:doh was probably a buck:banghead and I had no gun:nonono:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch Jason. Kind of hard to want to hunt when it is so hot. Glad you guys got out to do some fishing. I can't believe you went out without a rifle in the truck. :nonono This is not like you at all!!! BTW, I like the ground blind in the background. :clap Happy New Year to you and the family.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason looks like some good results... But on the last pic, you forgot to hold it out away from you to show the biggness:doh...


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Jason,

Tell Logan congrats, and to keep out fishing his ole man. Looks like a good time was had.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice bass, Jason......JKoke Dont you love it when the boy outfishes ya? Looks like you guys had a good day.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Great report and pics...nice fish!:clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like a good father and son trip :clap Thanks for posting Jason.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks like you guys had fun !!! Nice bass and thanks for posting

:letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, That's a cool report. Good Pics too.


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*:toast Thats what I'm saying can't hit the woods hit the water. Nice catch, bet it was a gas. Thinking about hitting a lake tomorrow if this Temp. stays up....nice catch again..:clap*


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice report Jason, sounds like, yall should have been in the blind,lol. Just, move it a little closer and ya'll can kill 2 criters with two diffrent methods!


----------

